# ماهي افضل الجامعات بولاية بنسلفانيا في مجال الهندسه ؟ اذا وجد من عاش او درس فيها



## md-ali1 (11 أكتوبر 2006)

ارجو الإفاده اذا كان بالإمكان 

و لكم جزيل الشكر مقدماً .


----------



## AME (20 أكتوبر 2006)

بالترتيب:

1-Pennsylvania State University-University Park (ترتيبها 19 في الهندسه)

2-University of Pennsylvania (ترتيبها 32 في الهندسه)

3-University of Pittsburgh (ترتيبها 54 في الهندسه)

الترتيب مأخوذ من http://www.usnews.com

و كما هو ملاحظ فان جامعات بنسلفانيا تعد من أفضل جامعات أمريكا...


----------

